# Robusto or Toro?



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

It's a simple question... Which do you prefer? I generally like the thicker gauges myself, but the length doesn't matter much...

I'm planning on picking up a 5 pack of Drew Estate Tabak Especials, and can't decide between the Toro (6x52) or the Robusto (5x54).

Which would you go for?

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm a robusto fan myself!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

i gotta go with robusto. i usually dont have a lot of time on my hands so a robusto for about an hour is perfect!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Robusto almost every single time.

I do keep other sizes on hand just in case I have some extra time.


----------



## Entan (Jul 20, 2010)

It really depends on the cigar. How mild/strong and how tightly packed a cigar is varies greatly between brands. I generally aim for 1 1/2 to 2 hours of smoking time. Sometimes that means a robusto, other times a toro.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm definately a Robusto fan. Anything bigger needs a special occassion where I know that I am going to be able to relax and stay in the one spot for an extended period of time. Given that there are not to many places here in Canada that one can freely smoke a large cigar without getting dirty looks, a Robusto is my favourite size. I guess I might go a larger size on the golf course....


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

The robusto's were just on cigarmonster a little bit ago. You can catch a good deal on that size again tonight at 11.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Robusto... Longer and I don't have time to enjoy it properly.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Robusto are my favorite size but when I have lots of time, I usually go for toro


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I like both


----------



## WorkingClassWanderer (Jul 19, 2010)

Robusto is my size of choice. I think they tend to last the perfect amount of time. If I am camping or watching a movie then I will opt for something longer though.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've got a lot of time on my hands so the Toro or bigger is my choice. The Toro is a good size as far as balance between RG and filler/binder where I get a good taste profile.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Robbuusttooo


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

I prefer the shorter sizes, but if the price is better for a churchill or some unpopular size, I will smoke as much as time allows or snip the foot to a length that looks right for how much time I have. Longer cigars also make good road trip cigars.


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

I have found Robusto to be my favorite size thus far


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I like both. But if I had to make a choice, I'd say robusto.


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

One thing I forgot to add: I have plenty of time to enjoy my cigars, I smoke on the weekends, or at night after class, so time is never an issue.

That being said, I think I'll opt for the robusto, given the big supportive reaction for the size.

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Robusto for weekdays, toro or bigger for the weekends or when I know I've got nowhere to be. Robusto is probably better for trying a new cigar. It will let you know what to expect from the other sizes and whether or not you want to spend more time with it.


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

The hell with it. Flipped a coin. Robusto.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

That smoke smells awesome. I was gifted one, and gave it to my brother to smoke when we met up for golf a couple weeks ago and he enjoyed it.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Toro, it offers the perfect break even point between wrapper/filler and time on my hands. I am a belicoso/torpedo fanatic so my humi's are heavily weighted in that direction but a nice toro size is very pleasant as well.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Out of those two sizes, typically robusto.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Robusto by far. These seem to be the perfect size and also the most consistent regarding taste and burn.


----------



## digthisbigcrux (Dec 25, 2009)

I like both as well and I'm lucky in that I usually get a good two hours of me time every evening, so I usually go with a Toro


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Lancero :eyebrows:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I like the robusto but the torro is a close second....


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the robustos, usually because I have limited time to smoke. But I am not against smoking a toro or larger when I do have time..


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I like the feel of a toro. Yes it takes a little longer than a robusto, but I don't mind. I've been told that a robusto will give you a better nicotine hit though.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i have been a fan of Toro size cigars for quite some time. But lately i tend to be gravitating towards robustos, for the same reason as many on here have been stating, TIME! as i smoke more cigars per week i tend to have less time per session so why pay extra (toro's tend to be more expensive) if your just going to throw half the stick away. Also you loose some of the complexity if you don't get to smoke the last third of the cigar.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I prefer Robustos. Every now and then I'll reach for something different, depending on how much time I have to enjoy my smoke.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

I smoked an Oliva Serie V Double Toro over the Christmas period and yes, it almost took me the whole Christmas period !!! Great cigar, flavour, burn everything, but just too big. I will buy Serie V's again in the future but at this stage I cannot forsee any time in the future were I will have the time to smoke my remaining four double toro's ! Might have to stick with the Robustos !


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Robusto gets my vote/preferance but that's really all it is - preference & mine is dictated by time to smoke - which is limited.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

If given choices of multiple sizes for a cigar, I'll take the robusto. I like the smaller size, and when I tell my wife I'm going outside for a stogie the "smaller" cigars are met with a *slightly* warmer reception. I love the looks of toros though and generally take bigger smokes with me when I'm golfing and have much more time.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Depends, for me. If it's a cigar that's "known" to me, I will venture out into other vitola. I like the balance of a toro and depending on the cigar, a little longer smoke.

OTOH, if it's unknown to me; a new stick, I will opt for either a corona, or robusto, as I believe it's the most oft blended to size. After that, introduce me to your bother, mr. torpedo!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Although I previously stated here a while back a preference for Robusto's, I've recently moved into the Toro camp. It takes longer to smoke, which I like and some cigars evolve a bit differently with the Toro. Basically, you get a little more "sweet spot" which usually is the middle third of the smoke.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I prefer Toro's but gotta say that the Double Toro is out of control. Those are just too big for me!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Robusto


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Robusto, 
I like the length of smoke time,
and
I can find almost any cigar in this size.


----------



## Krioni (Oct 29, 2010)

Robusto for me


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I'd like to prefer Toro but.... 

A combination of size & smoke have to go w/ the smaller. The room I save by having a Robusto in the humidor along with the fact that especially right now, it's cold, I don't like to go outside and dedicate too much time smoking. So a Robusto is a nice size smoke. Though if I were up @ camp or other places I have nothing but time to relax a Toro or even Churchill would be awesome. As it is though sometimes even a Robsuto is slightly more time than I'd like to sit out there while @ home. Not so cold & w/ a laptop I wouldn't mind so much since I'd likely be doing the same inside anyway.  Right now I have to say Robsuto :tu though I do oft buy a Toro or Toro Grande


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

In 30 years plus of enjoying cigars I would bet that 2/3 of the sticks smoked were a corona of one lenght or another. That other third would go from most to least torpedo, churchill, toro, rubusto then the odd other vitola. I tend to not buy very many with ring gauges larger than 50-52 and the big fat 60s hardly ever. 

Strang but a few years ago I seemed to go through a torpedo phase but again I'm back to mostly coronas.


----------



## rovensmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

I smoke toro's more than robusto's ,but I have cigars in almost every size. I probably smoke petite corona's the least, because if I smoke a shorty I grab a robusto. Love torpedo's the most though I mainly buy them as auction items that are discounted.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

It really depends on how much time I have. However, I would pick Toro most of the time if I have to choose between buying a box of Robusto or a box of Toro.

Toro just burns cooler and tastes better for me.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Why not buy both? Robustos for the week days and Toros for the weekends?


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

I almost always prefer a robusto just for the shorter smoking time. However, there are a few exceptions. For example, I prefer the LP T52 in the toro size over the robusto size.


----------



## CardinalsFan (Dec 27, 2010)

Toro, Toro, Toro


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

I tend towards robustos because anything larger just takes too long for me to smoke. Since I do most of my smoking while at work, I've actually been leaning toward the smaller sizes - petit robusto and petit corona - for my regular smokes.


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Traditionally I've been a Toro or larger guy, but I've been trying to explore the smaller sizes such as robusto lately. This gives me more opportunities to have a cigar when I don't necessarily have 1 and a half hours or longer to sit and enjoy a cigar.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

They are both my favorite sizes, though I probably have more robustos because they're usually cheaper than other vitolas.


----------



## enlightenedcigar (Jan 13, 2011)

Since I work at a shop, I always go toro since I have the time. There are only a couple of cigars that I think smoke better in a robusto size than in a toro size ie: Rocky Patel 15th and the 601 Habano (Red Label) are two that I really enjoy in a robusto.


----------



## Madurosman (Nov 11, 2008)

It's a seasonal thing here. Smoking spots are rare, so I tend to progressively go from petite corona in the dead of winter, robusto, and torpedo as the weather warms up. Pretty nice camping with a toro though.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

These are my two go-to sizes. For me, its all in how much time I have. Been meaning to tryto remember to get some smaller sticks.


----------



## joefoerster (Dec 6, 2018)

This is an old and well answered thread but I a newbie and wanted to add two experiences I had here. A Carrillo La Historia in Robusto was fantastic when I tried it some time back. Months later I got a box, but went with Toro. The experience didn't match my recollection of the first smoke. Still, I worked through the box and enjoyed them enough to buy another. Went Robusto since it's cold out and shorter smoking times are called for. What a difference! They are the flavor delight (with better draw) that I remember from the first time. I had the reverse with Rocky Patel Sun Grown Maduro. I liked their dark brute strength in Toro but the new box of Robustos disappointed. I think it's a good idea to try more than one vitola to get a feel for how the blend changes between them.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Since I’m a slow smoker it’s Robusto or smaller Vitolas. I do enjoy Lanceros.


----------



## Garyk (Nov 16, 2018)

Gordo


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

I love smoking petit robustos, rothchild(s), and the newer breed of 3 1/2 x 50/48/52 smokes. Perfect for on-the-go or under 40 minute smoke. Toro and up is nice for relaxing after a busy day, but I still prefer the smaller “fatter” smokes. NUB is a little to large for my taste (60’s) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Hmm, Robusto or Toro? Yes.

Mostly comes down to a time factor, for me most Robusto’s are a 75 - 105 minutes and most Toro’s are two hours plus.


----------



## Edgy85 (Oct 17, 2018)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hmm, Robusto or Toro? Yes.
> 
> Mostly comes down to a time factor, for me most Robusto's are a 75 - 105 minutes and most Toro's are two hours plus.


Im about the same as you with timings.
Don't understand how someone can smoke a robusto in 30 mins...baffles my brain.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Edgy85 said:


> Im about the same as you with timings.
> Don't understand how someone can smoke a robusto in 30 mins...baffles my brain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


A buddy of mine will smoke a 6x60 LFD in just under an hour! I asked him about it once, he said it comes from having a wife that just barely tolerates his smoking.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

UMMM Yes please. 
I usually prefer the Toro, I like to spend an hour and a half to two hours enjoying my smokes.
But to be honest even a yellow cake takes me 30 minutes or so.


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm a Toro guy, progressed from robustos i get a little cranky when I want to try a stick that not my go to options. 


Sent from my KFAUWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Love me a toro or robusto extra.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Dr. Z said:


> It's a simple question... Which do you prefer? I generally like the thicker gauges myself, but the length doesn't matter much...
> 
> I'm planning on picking up a 5 pack of Drew Estate Tabak Especials, and can't decide between the Toro (6x52) or the Robusto (5x54).
> 
> ...


Neither; toro-length/RG pyramid! But in all seriousness, for me it totally depends on the individual cigar blend. That being said, in parejos, I would tend to lean towards the robusto, generally. IMO, the more full flavored/bodied the cigar, the less time I need to smoke it to feel I've gotten the enjoyment from it. Medium bodied, I enjoy longer vitolas.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

I prefer a toro!


----------



## dumbell78 (Dec 16, 2018)

Robusto for me as well. Toro takes me about two hours and just don't have that time on average.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

IMHO, the Toro is the perfect size for a Cigar. Yes, they can come in some weird sizes, but the traditional Toro at 6x50 or 52, is what I am referring to. For me everything seems to balance better in a Toro. Then, if your time is cut short, or even if I know I don't have enough time, on a particular occasion, I can simply toss what's left, when I have to go.


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

Almost always Robusto!


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Not sure of the exact name, but I generally prefer 5.5 x 50/52 (Robusto Extra?) as it gives me a lengthly smoke if I choose (75-105), or if I have to have a shorter smoke (50-60) I don't feel like I'm wasting too much stick. And thankfully a lot of my favorite smokes come in this size.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> In 30 years plus of enjoying cigars I would bet that 2/3 of the sticks smoked were a corona of one lenght or another. That other third would go from most to least torpedo, churchill, toro, rubusto then the odd other vitola. I tend to not buy very many with ring gauges larger than 50-52 and the big fat 60s hardly ever.
> 
> Strang but a few years ago I seemed to go through a torpedo phase but again I'm back to mostly coronas.


Pretty well sums me up too, though more like 80% corona variations here. Robustos account for roughly the next 10% and all the rest combined for the remaining 10%. Toros, or the like, tend to be in the fringe for me.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Corona gorda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## geb324 (Dec 28, 2018)

Toro


----------



## Garyk (Nov 16, 2018)

Toro, unless theres a gordo option


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Pretty well sums me up too, though more like 80% corona variations here. Robustos account for roughly the next 10% and all the rest combined for the remaining 10%. Toros, or the like, tend to be in the fringe for me.


I've found that I prefer those too, and after the gynormeous gurkas I ordered when I first got started and didnt know any better, almost everything has been Corona sized since... a few exceptions for cigars like ShortStories, or other cigars that just tend to come a little bit bigger (like robusto sized)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## macko2000 (Jan 10, 2018)

Toro & Robusto, it depends on time available. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

